

U.S. to escalate War on Piracy at domain name level - bensummers
http://www.technollama.co.uk/u-s-proposed-bill-against-piracy

======
jacquesm
It's not the first time that the US applies its laws to entities that do not
fall under it's jurisdiction and it won't be the last either.

Think of this as the internet equivalent of 'rendition' (talk about double-
speak).

